# Egyptian: very much better



## gsc

I could guess at this but I would like to get it right rather than just get the meaning across.

I want to say - I think your English is very much better than my Arabic.


----------



## Andrew___

Hi Gay.  My attempts are:

* MSA:*
أعتقد أن إنجليزيتك أحسن كثيراً من عربيتي
أعتقد أن مستواك باللغة الإنجليزية أحسن كثيراً من مستواي بالعربية

* Egyptian:*
Ba3taqid in ingliizeetak a7san min 3arabety bi ketiir.

Natives are coming...


----------



## londonmasri

Good Question GSC.

Also how would you say

'you speak much better English than I do Arabic'.

Also is the word _'3arabi'_ or _'ingleezy'_ male or female?
I am not sure because it is a _'lughah'_ and _lughah_ is female.


----------



## clevermizo

londonmasri said:


> Also is the word _'3arabi'_ or _'ingleezy'_ male or female?
> I am not sure because it is a _'lughah'_ and _lughah_ is female.




It's interesting and I've wondered this as well. If I had to add the suffix, I wouldn't use "3arabi" or "ingliizi", but use the base "3arabiyya" and "ingliziiya" to arrive at "3arabiitak" and "ingliziitak". In fus7a of course, you can't use 3arabi to mean the language and you must say "al-3arabiyya".


----------



## Awatoufa

Hi, I'am native!!
*أعتقد أن لغتك الإنجليزية أحسن بكثير من لغتي العربية*
it's a try!!


----------



## londonmasri

what about (assuming '3arabi' is male)

_El ingleezy bitaa3ak a7san mil-3arabi bitaa3i._


Waiting for confirmation


----------



## Awatoufa

this is dialect
talking about academic arabic, 3arabi is an adjective(singular masculine)
al-lughah is a feminine singular noun so the adjective will be 
al-3arabiah *اللّغة العربية*


----------



## clevermizo

Awatoufa said:


> this is dialect
> talking about academic arabic, 3arabi is an adjective(singular masculine)
> al-lughah is a feminine singular noun so the adjective will be
> al-3arabiah *اللّغة العربية*



Right, but the original question was how to express this sentence in the Egyptian dialect.


----------



## Awatoufa

I think an egyptian member should answer!!


----------



## cherine

Andrew___ said:


> *MSA:*
> أعتقد أن إنجليزيتك أحسن كثيراً من عربيتي
> أعتقد أن مستواك باللغة الإنجليزية أحسن كثيراً من مستواي بالعربية


Perfect 


> *Egyptian:*
> Ba3taqid in ingliizeetak a7san min 3arabety bi ketiir.


I think your fuS7a is much better than your 3ammeyya, Andrew 
- ba3taqid --> we can say "a3taqid", but the more commonly used is "met-hayya2li" or "ana shaayef/shayfa", or "a3taqid" (without the ب )
- "ingliizeetak" doesn't exist in Egyptian. We say: el engeliizi btaa3ak.
- 3arabety = my car  So, it's "el 3arabi btaa3ak".


londonmasri said:


> Also how would you say
> 'you speak much better English than I do Arabic'.


This would be hard to render into Arabic. Maybe
أنت تتحدث الإنجليزية أفضل مما أتحدث أنا العربية
إنت بتتكلم إنجليزي أحسن مما أنا باتكلم عربي
but they don't sound very natural to me. Maybe we usually compare between two persons doing the same thing, rather than between two persons doing two different things:
إنت بتتكلم إنجليزي أحسن مني 


> Also is the word _'3arabi'_ or _'ingleezy'_ male or female?
> I am not sure because it is a _'lughah'_ and _lughah_ is female.


In 3ammeyya, 3arabi & engeliizi are masculine.
In MSA, el 3arabiyya & al ingiliiziyya are feminine.



londonmasri said:


> what about (assuming '3arabi' is male)
> _El ingleezy bataa3ak a7san mil-3arabi bitaa3i._
> ?


Perfect


----------



## Awatoufa

I was looking for this word my-thaya2li
malgré que je regarde beaucoup de films egyptians..ça m'a échappé


----------



## gsc

Thank you every one.


----------



## djamal 2008

gsc said:


> thank you every one.



أنجليزيتك أحسن من عربيتي.


----------



## gsc

djamal 2008 said:


> أنجليزاتك أحسن من عربيتي.




I think I'd better at least try to get it into script 

أعتقد إن الإنجليزي بتاعك أحساً كتير من العربيتي بتاعي


----------



## djamal 2008

أن و ليس إن.

, أقصد إنجليزيتك؛ عفوًا,


----------



## londonmasri

gsc said:


> I think I'd better at least try to get it into script
> 
> أعتقد إن الإنجليزي بتاعك أحساً كتير من العربيتي بتاعي


 
You mixed up the fusha with the 3aammiya 

Have a look at Cherine's post - if you are speaking 3aammiya then it is il 3arabi bitaa3i, if it is fusha then it is 3arabiyyaty 





> أعتقد أن إنجليزيتك أحسن كثيراً من عربيتي


----------



## gsc

londonmasri said:


> If you are speaking 3aammiya then it is il 3arabi bitaa3i, if it is fusha then it is 3arabiyyaty


a3taqid in il-ingiliizii bitaa&ak aHsan kitiir min il-3arabii bitaa3ii

I missed correcting it when I revamped it after Cherines post  It takes me such a long time to get it into script and I can only read it back 1 letter at a time so I don't spot the obvious typos - sigh.


----------

